# who has the longest skyline?



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yep alot of the buildings are very high standard (the ones that date from the mid 1990s though are crap) being in an earthquake zone as well as having to endure yearly typhoons and floods. They have some of the most stringent building criteria there is.

They aren't all commie blocks, mostly condos:



















new style











old style, these are the commie blocks:










Chongqing riverfront 10 years ago


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

Shangai or Sao Paulo.


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

those Shanghai panos are surreal


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Seoul, S.Korea


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pano skyscraper ^^ :cheers:


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

I don´t think that São Paulo has the longest skyline, but São Paulo is a sea of buildings with lots of differente skylines in all regions of the city. Its pretty dense and impressive with no end.








[email protected] 









[email protected] stefan.zander


----------



## XLucky4LifeX (Feb 16, 2009)

*Greater Los Angeles Area*

As you know, Greater Los Angeles Area is the world's largest whatever...
Including over hundred(s) of skylines, but it does not go into the continuous skyline section.

These do NOT belong to me.
Credits- 
Wikipedia
This one picture I found from somebody
Wikipedia again




















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/7/79/20071204053609!LosAngelesPanorama2007.jpg


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

If you consider greater LA with 17 million inhabitants I would rather say it is not too impressive for it's size! Although the skyline is great.
But it surely does not qualify for one of the world's longest! A pitty that I cannot remember where I saw an awesome 270° pano of Seoul. That was the longest skyline I have seen so far,...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L.A. has awesome skyline ^^ it is impressive indeed...


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

By =Tep=

Bangkok Skyline >>>>>>>>>>>>










Bigger Size http://upload.siamdoo.com/files/jydd...3zjejmmuoh.jpg


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY (May 5, 2007)

The longest skyline definitely has to be the continual stretch of skyscrapers 100 miles along the Florida coast from Miami all the way just north of West Palm Beach. It's more then 70 miles so it is the longest skyline.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

WESTSEATTLEGUY said:


> The longest skyline definitely has to be the continual stretch of skyscrapers 100 miles along the Florida coast from Miami all the way just north of West Palm Beach. It's more then 70 miles so it is the longest skyline.


I guess we need to decide if we're talking a constant stretch of highrises or what? Miami is pretty good for awhile, but there are some massive breaks between Miami and West Palm Beach. It's not just ONE skyline.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Chicago's is very solid for about 11 miles, or aroudn 18 KM. There are many other highrises north/south of that line, but that's the most constant/dense cluster.

From the north (off the picture to the lower right) down to the south side (beyond downtown) it's a pretty solid mass.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Seoul is also one of my faves. You simply see only a piec o it no matter which pano you take. It is impossible to see where it starts and where it ends!  :drool:























Holy crap!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Shangai is absolutely amazing!


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

bestkub said:


> By =Tep=
> 
> Bangkok Skyline >>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


wow thanks! i've never seen a skyline pic of bk before. the idiots here don't know what a skyline is so...
i'm still waiting for someone to post a real skyline of seol, but i'm not going to hold my breath,


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Mexico City and LA are starting to look alike.


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

The Gold Coast, just south of Brisbane, with a 9-10km stretch within this picture, from south (left) to north (right). 









By Michael Dawes of Flickr


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

And just 60km north of the Gold Coast, The Brisbane CBD, 
This picture was taken in 2007, through which the skyline is about to change very dramatically with highrise buildings as tall as 100m have been approved in the subrubs to the right and left of the picture, creating a much longer skyline.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

edit


----------

